# DIY iPod LOD Cables



## rarebear

I just finished last night making my first Ipod LOD cable and thought I would share how I did it..
   
  I used 28 gauge Silver wire that I think is under sized so I use two strands per lead..
  It is 16 strands per wire so I have a total of 32 
   
  I use green, yellow and purple which is New Orleans Mardi Gra colors
   
  I bought the iPod connectors at
http://www.chargeconverter.com/shop/connector.htm
   
  3.5 stero pins and 68K OHMs Resistors are from
http://www.mouser.com/
   
  Wire is from eBay
  Siver Wire Telflon coated
   
   
  Pins Out resource for connectors
http://www.allpinouts.org/index.php/Apple_iPod_-_iPhone_dock
   
   

   
*Save and print this image above as a guide to use while making your own*


----------



## rarebear

Adding some images of DIY IPod LOD


----------



## amc

Good post - I like the image of the orientation of the connector and pinout diagram.  You can take your ground away from audio ground and attach it to the pin 11/15/21 bridge FYI - some people like this as it makes soldering a bit easier since pin 2/3/4 are so close together.
   
  Also why not add this to the Wiki so it does not get lost.  There is a post in there about how to make a LOD.
   
http://www.head-fi.org/wiki/diy-ipod-line-out-dock-pinout


----------



## frogx345

Is it true you can attach the ground to the 11/15 pin bridge? I have heard this before but in all the tutorials people have typed or pictures they have uploaded they have used pin 2 for the ground. If the ground does operate from pin 11/15 it'd be much easier to solder.


----------



## zeron

i second aboves question?
  Quote: 





frogx345 said:


> Is it true you can attach the ground to the 11/15 pin bridge? I have heard this before but in all the tutorials people have typed or pictures they have uploaded they have used pin 2 for the ground. If the ground does operate from pin 11/15 it'd be much easier to solder.


 


  p.s and also, if im making a dock connector for my itouch or anyother ipod excluding the iphone i dont need the resistor?

 p.s also what type of pin do i need? all the ones i look up look like adaptors of 1/8to1/4 can i use the smaller plug? do i have to have a big plug? and can i see a link to a good one because i just dont know what to buy.


----------



## applevalleyjoe

Quote: 





amc said:


> Good post - I like the image of the orientation of the connector and pinout diagram.  You can take your ground away from audio ground and attach it to the pin 11/15/21 bridge FYI - some people like this as it makes soldering a bit easier since pin 2/3/4 are so close together.
> 
> Also why not add this to the Wiki so it does not get lost.  There is a post in there about how to make a LOD.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/wiki/diy-ipod-line-out-dock-pinout


 

  
  Ditto...good info...should be preserved.


----------



## realkandar

hi all
 i want to try make my own DIY lod to USB for my iPod classic and my sometimes will i use this for my iPhone 4S. but after read this thread. i'm become a little confused.
  
 please guide me. and my question is. if i make Lod with capacitor without resistor, can still working on my iPod classic and my iPhone 4S? cause if i mod with capacitor and resistor..the Lod is not have enough place for take the resistor and capacitor.
 please guide and help me.
  
 the lod will be use for my setup iBasso to iPod classic, and the lod will i use to my car head unit to my iPhone 4S .
 thanks you.


----------

